# Aquasketch, a Digital Art Layout Plan



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

So, there may be people who remember when I used to draw these things quite frequently. It's been years though, so probably not? :3

Hope you all like it!

I intended to draw lava rocks, but they came out really brown-looking. >.<

Also, I couldn't think of any fish I wanted to put in there so I just didn't draw any. >.< anyone got any good ideas?

On a separate note, I recently got into the JET program, so it looks like I will be living in Japan for the next couple of years. When I said "See you next year!" about last year's IAPLC, I was totally joking, but it looks like I'll probably be there again . . . and again . . . and, well, we'll see what the future holds . . .


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice one. Description of plants? I see eleocharis, pelia of sorts, and mosses.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

plants are actually HC, HM and Eleocharis -v-;


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Cool, what is the JET program?

Jeremy


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

JET program is a program for bachelors holding, native english speaking individuals to teach English in Japan for a 1 year renewable contract up to 3 years, no Japanese language knowledge required, but a plus. They have other programs as well, such as sports initiatives and a more 'diplomatic' / international relations built program which requires really good proficiency in Japanese.

It's pretty cool to hear you got into the program Steven, it's a route I once considered trying to go. Cool sketch by the way.


----------

